# Do you love your Job?



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

Completely not lawn related(unless you're a landscaper).

I think their are way to many people stuck in jobs they hate. Partly because they had no idea what they were getting into in the first place. Also, there are plenty of people who love their job, but people looking for work don't know its an option or what its like to do because they don't know someone who does it. I am trying to fix that by creating a company that helps people learn what its like to do a particular job, from the perspective of someone who's doing it.

I imagine this site has a good variety of jobs represented and would really appreciate your help.

Simply go to www.whatforwork.com and take the quick 8 question survey about what its like to do what you do.

Thank you

NorthJerseyLawnGuy


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

The dislike of a career is what helped lead to the *F.I.R.E.* movement.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That link isn't working for me.


----------



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> That link isn't working for me.


What happens? Works fine for me.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

NorthJerseyLawnGuy said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > That link isn't working for me.
> ...


It showed the 404 thing. It worked this time!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I love RETIREMENT as my current job!

When I worked I know for a fact I loved my job overall! 37 years doing something (Air Traffic Controller) you like and sometimes absolutely loving it was a huge blessing for me. However, there were times I absolutely hated it... people moody, changing rules and regulations, bad management of mandating surgical fixes when a band-aid would have worked just fine. At the end of the day I was blessed and would do it all again.

As for surveys I will pass...


----------



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> NorthJerseyLawnGuy said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


Would really appreciate your help!


----------



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

ctrav said:


> I love RETIREMENT as my current job!
> 
> When I worked I know for a fact I loved my job overall! 37 years doing something (Air Traffic Controller) you like and sometimes absolutely loving it was a huge blessing for me. However, there were times I absolutely hated it... people moody, changing rules and regulations, bad management of mandating surgical fixes when a band-aid would have worked just fine. At the end of the day I was blessed and would do it all again.
> 
> As for surveys I will pass...


I completely understand. I hate surveys. It's a shame though. Most people don't even consider air traffic controller as a potential career choice and it sounds like you really enjoyed it for the most part. . If you reconsider it's much less a survey and much more 8 simple questions about what it's like to be an air traffic controller. Shouldn't take you more than 5 minutes.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Because your reply was kind and not snippy I took the survey and now completed. My opinion is the title "What for Work" sounds/looks bad from a grammar standpoint...not that I'm an English major


----------



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

ctrav said:


> Because your reply was kind and not snippy I took the survey and now completed. My opinion is the title "What for Work" sounds/looks bad from a grammar standpoint...not that I'm an English major


Thank you! Really appreciate the feedback!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I did it. Only issue I have is the average pay. I can only speak for what I make. I don't know what others in my position make.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I did it. Only issue I have is the average pay. I can only speak for what I make. I don't know what others in my position make.


Where did/do you work? I was at VNY, BFL, B90, NCT and HQ. My opinion on pay is for mid to upper level facilities which is what most folks seem to gradually get to. When I started it was certainly lower. I kept my answers very short and to the point as I expected them to ask for more details along the way... Bottom line is ATC is a rewarding career with potential to make a good living for a family...


----------



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I did it. Only issue I have is the average pay. I can only speak for what I make. I don't know what others in my position make.


Really appreciate it!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ctrav said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > I did it. Only issue I have is the average pay. I can only speak for what I make. I don't know what others in my position make.
> ...


I'm not in air traffic control. I would probably be like Lloyd bridges in airplane if i tried to do that job.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > TN Hawkeye said:
> ...


That was me for sure


----------



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

Thank you everyone who participated so far. We got some really good insight into some very interesting professions. This perspective from the person actually doing the job is wonderful!


----------

